# calf with wobbly back legs



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm new on here. I just bought a 2 1/2 month old holstein bull calf. The guy I got him from said his vet told him that he must have been born breach and injured his stifles. He is a huge calf compared to my other 2 month old holsteins, He gets up runs and jumps, but has a funny hunched down look in the rear, like how a dog walks when their in trouble, kinda wobbly. Hes not walking on tip toes just has a funny angle to his back legs, Will this become a problem as he gets bigger or will he be okay for a year or so until I send him to the butcher, He seems healthy in every way and is obviously growing well. There is no heat or swelling that I can detect. thanks for any input.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is very difficult to picture your calf in order to answer your questions.
Not that we dont see you here, because we do.
Is it up in his hips that he is off, or in his stifles?
Sometimes they will carry funny if they have an internal anomoly.
It can make them hunch their spines and do a crab walk.

Hard to tell from here, if you 'see' what I mean.
More info would help.


----------



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

I will try to post a pic. His back is very straight and his front legs are normal. Thanks for your response. I'm just concerned with the outlook. I don't want any animal to suffer, but if what he has won't cause him pain till he is older then I would like to grow him out for a year at least. That is my main concern so I will try to post some pics.


----------



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

I can try to explain a little better after more observation. when he is standing still his rear feet are planted forward of his stifles almost under his belly, and his pelvic bones are level with the base of his tail, whereas the other calves have pelvic bones higher than base of tail. he stands and walks on his hooves normal. his legs wobble side to side like he is losing balance, but he doesn't fall down or anything. hope that helps, thanks.


----------



## roughsawn (Nov 18, 2013)

just an update on the calf. His legs are still goofy but he is growing really fast and still running and jumping so whatever the problem is he seems to be thriving and adapting to it.


----------

